# Added: Trader Rating Global Listing



## Chris (Feb 25, 2006)

As requested, I've added functionality to show all iTrader ratings for the entire site.

You can view the main iTrader Rating page by clicking here:

iTrader Main Page

Or by selecting Trader Ratings from the Site Features dropdown menu.

- Chris


----------



## darren (Jun 9, 2006)

Are trader ratings offline?


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 9, 2006)

Good feature


----------



## Scott (Jun 9, 2006)

darren said:


> Are trader ratings offline?



Not that I can tell. They only show up under the user in the classifieds however.


----------



## Chris (Jun 11, 2006)

Scott said:


> Not that I can tell. They only show up under the user in the classifieds however.



Correct.  The trader rating is only visible when you're in one of the for sale forums.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 11, 2006)

How did I know I'd be WAY up there on the "Top Traders" list?


----------

